# Schirm bei 4-20mA? Warum?



## sailor (22 März 2011)

Hab eigentlich immer 4-20mA-Signale geschirmt verkabelt. 
Ein Kollege stellt jetzt den Sinn dessen in Frage. 
Was ist Eure Meinung?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Lars Weiß (22 März 2011)

Der Schirm schützt das Signal gegen elektromagnetische EInstrahlung. Egal ob Stromsignal oder Spannungssignal, immer geschirmtes Kabel verwenden.


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Der Schirm schützt das Signal gegen elektromagnetische EInstrahlung. Egal ob Stromsignal oder Spannungssignal, immer geschirmtes Kabel verwenden.



Frage mal Siemens vielviele Analogbaugruppen sie verkaufen und NUR wieviele Schirmauflageelemente.

Wichtig ist wohl nur das man nicht auf beiden Seiten den Schirm auflegt (sofern man überhaupt ein geschirmtes Kabel verwendet ;-)  ) 

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2011)

Bei 4-20mA schirmen wir üblicherweise nicht. Es sei denn es sind große Längen oder große Einstrahlungen zu befürchten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (22 März 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei 4-20mA schirmen wir üblicherweise nicht.



So direkt wollte ich es nicht schreiben 

Frank


----------



## WL7001 (23 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Frage mal Siemens vielviele Analogbaugruppen sie verkaufen und NUR wieviele Schirmauflageelemente.



Warum auch? Es reicht doch einseitig zu schirmen, kann ich doch am  "anderen Ende" der Leitung machen.



IBFS schrieb:


> Wichtig ist wohl nur das man nicht auf beiden Seiten den Schirm auflegt (sofern man überhaupt eine geschirmte Leitung verwendet ;-)  )
> 
> Frank



Gibt es dafür auch eine Erklärung? Meines Wissens nach reicht es völlig aus, Analogleitungen einseitig zu schirmen. Ich will doch nur verhindern, dass Störungen einstrahlen. 

Anders habe ich es bei geschirmten Motorleitungen gelernt, da müssen beide Seiten aufgelegt sein, von wegen Antennenwirkung.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Benjamin (23 März 2011)

Das mit dem einseitig und zweiseitig Schirmen ist so eine Sache, ich habe leider noch keine klare Aussage gefunden.

Phoenix beschreibt das so, dass man die zu erwartenden Störeinflüsse beachten soll und danach entscheidet, ob einseitig oder beidseitig 

Im S7-300 Handbuch (S7-300: Aufbauen Seite 49 "Regel: Leitungsschirme erden") von Siemens wird für Stromsignale aber eher auf die einseitige Schirmung verwiesen.

Bei allen analogen Signalen (zu 95 % 0(4)..20 mA), mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte, wurde der Schirm nur einseitig aufgelegt. Das wurde auch von verschiedenen Kunden unabhängig voneinander so gefordert. Bisher habe ich auch noch keine Beschwerden gehört. Gängige Praxis bei uns ist die Kabel einseitig im Schaltschrank oder Klemmenkasten auf eine isolierte Schirmschiene zu legen. Die Schirmschiene wird dann über ein einziges Kabel mit der Schutz-/Funktionserde verbunden.
Die Aussage von einigen erfahreneren Kollegen "Früher ham wa überhaupt keine Schirmung gehabt und die Anlagen laufen troztdem" steht dabei aber immer im Raum. 

Eine Busleitung (Profibus) legt man durch den Aufbau im Stecker in der Regel beidseitig auf. Oder mache ich hier wieder etwas falsch?

Kommen durch den Unterschied zwischen niederfrequenten analogen Signalen und hochfrequenten Bussignalen die unterschiedlichen Ansichten? Auf eine Erklärung wäre ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## tnt369 (23 März 2011)

einstrahlungen (elektromagnetisch) erzeugen in den leitungen
spannung. und damit auch strom.
bei analogen  spannungssignalen fällt die störung i.d.r. größer aus
wegen des höheren eingangswiderstand.
es sollte möglichst großflächig der schirm aufgelegt werden.
je nach störfrequenz ist ein- oder beidseitige schirmung besser.
bei beidseitiger schirmung besteht aber die gefahr einer
"brummschleife".
dagegen hilft das entkoppeln einer schirmseite mit einem
kondensator. es werden dann nur höherfrequente störungen
abgeleitet.


----------



## AlterEgo (23 März 2011)

ich war ja immer ein verfechter ordentlicher schirmung, seit ich in meiner neuen firma bin, fange ich daran zu zweifeln.
grob geschätzt sind da um die 100 fu`s verbaut, wovon kein einziger geschirmt ist.
vor kurzem war ein experte da um die netzqualität zu analysieren und es kam raus, dass wir eine super netzqualität haben, ohne emv störungen oder so.
konnte es zwar kaum glauben, ist aber so.
mit regelungen und deren sensorik (sehr viel 4 - 20 mA signale) gibt es auch keine probleme.


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2011)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> ich war ja immer ein verfechter ordentlicher schirmung, seit ich in meiner neuen firma bin, fange ich daran zu zweifeln.
> grob geschätzt sind da um die 100 fu`s verbaut, wovon kein einziger geschirmt ist.



Umrichter bis ca. 2,5kW schirmen wir auch nicht und setzen auch keine optionalen Netzfilter ein.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (23 März 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Umrichter bis ca. 2,5kW schirmen wir auch nicht und setzen auch keine optionalen Netzfilter ein.



@Dieter
Bei den Netzfiltern bin ich mir immer etwas unsicher, ob man sie macht,
weil man in dreckiger Netzumgebung ist, oder um die Netzrückwirkung
zu reduzieren. Ich will damit sagen, das man in Deutschland eher darauf
verzichten kann als z.B. in China.

Frank


----------



## AlterEgo (23 März 2011)

der größte der fu`hat knapp 100 kw und in der größenordnung gibt es da einige...


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> @Dieter
> Bei den Netzfiltern bin ich mir immer etwas unsicher, ob man sie macht,
> weil man in dreckiger Netzumgebung ist, oder um die Netzrückwirkung
> zu reduzieren. Ich will damit sagen, das man in Deutschland eher darauf
> ...



Es hängt auch vom Netz ab. Wir haben unsere eigenen Trafostationen und somit ein eigenes 400V-Netz. Am öffentlichen Netz gibt es von einigen Netzbetreiber Vorschriften wie weit du das Netz "versauen" darfst.
Sollte ich mal privat einen Umrichter brauchen, dann bekommt er sicher einen Netzfilter. Schliesslich sollen ja die Nachbarn nicht beim TV gestört werden 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## schichtelektriker (23 März 2011)

Hallo, wenn man beidseitig erdet, erhält man durch Induktive und kapazitive Komponenten eine Langwellen-Antenne, eine sogenannte Brummschleife. 
Dies wirkt sich extrem bei digitalen Verbindungen (Bus) aus. Auch ich würde es bei 4-20mA nicht machen. 
Viele Grüsse


----------



## drfunfrock (23 März 2011)

Ob einseitig oder an beiden Seiten geschirmt wird, hängt von der Anlage ab. Ich empfehle einen EMV-Kurs. :TOOL:

Wenn es eine dicke Erdschiene gibt und man dass Kabel ganz nah dazu verlegen kann (kleiner Abstand = kleine Querschnittsfläche einer Schlaufe) , dann kann man in der Regel 2 seitig schirmen. Ist das nicht gegeben, dann macht man es nur einseitig. Entscheidend dabei ist, dass nur kleine Schlaufen gebildet werden. 

Bei Signalen wie 4-20mA sollte man aber verdrillten Draht nehmen, damit sich die Schlaufen gegenseitig aufheben und die Signalqualität nicht doch einmal zufällig leidet. Zwar ist eine Stromquelle in der Theorie recht hochohmig, aber die Praxis ist dann doch etwas anders.


----------



## Paule (23 März 2011)

gelöscht wegen Fehler


----------



## Jan (23 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> ... Ich empfehle einen EMV-Kurs. :TOOL:
> 
> ...


 
Da ist nur schwer ranzukommen.

Bei uns wurde das abgelehnt mit der Begründung:

Es weiß doch jeder wie die Schirmung aufgelegt werden muss.

-------------------------------------

Ich hatte mal ein EMV-Problem.
FU-Leitung beidseitig aufgelegt.
Messleitungen einseitig aufgelegt.
Schirm jeweils großflächig aufgelegt.

Mein Cheff konnte mir über Telefon auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Bin nach zwei Tagen suchen nicht dahinter gekommen, wo das Problem ist.

Was wars gewesen?!
Die FU-Schirmung und der Schirm von den Messleitungen lag auf der selben Schirmschiene, die Schirmschiene war geerdet.

Ein Kollege hat die Schiene durchgesegt (separate Schirmschiene für FU- und Messleitungen) und das Problem war weg.

Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen.
So viel zum Thema; es weiß jeder, wie man den Schirm auflegen muss.


----------



## Paule (23 März 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Hinweise aus einem EMV-Vortrag:
War sehr interessant und hilfreich. 


> *Kabelschirmung - einseitig -*
> - Der einseitig aufgelegte Kabelschirm hilft gegen niederfrequente elektrische Felder.
> Beziehungsweise schützt vor Frequenzen deren Wellenlängen sehr viel größer sind, als die Kabellänge.
> - Der einseitig aufgelegte Kabelschirm verhindert niederfequente Ströme "Brummschleifen" auf den Schirmen.
> ...


----------



## Der Pfälzer (26 März 2011)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Bei Signalen wie 4-20mA sollte man aber verdrillten Draht nehmen, damit sich die Schlaufen gegenseitig aufheben und die Signalqualität nicht doch einmal zufällig leidet.



Genau.
Wichtig ist verdrillt, d.h. die beiden Adern des Signals haben einen Überschlag.
Dies wirkt wie eine bifilare Wicklung: Induzierte Störungen heben sich auf.
Natürlich muss bei mehradrigen Kabel (zB 4x2x..) das Signal in einem verdrillten Adernpaar liegen.

Nicht zu verwechseln mit verseilten Adern. Hier liegen die Adern *nur* nebeneinander (ohne Überschlag) und sind nur verdreht. Hier gibt es diesen Effekt nicht.

Übrigens: Nicht nur Stromsignale, sondern noch wichtiger sind Spannungssignale (zB 0..10V) zu verdrillen.
Die Eingangswiderstände sind bedeutend hochohmiger und dadurch anfälliger für induzierte Störungen.

Gruß Roland


----------



## dalbi (27 März 2011)

Hi,

EMV - leicht erreicht Pocket Guide

Gruss Daniel


----------



## element. (29 März 2011)

Wie ist es eigentlich, jetzt mal egal welche Art von Signal, wenn man den Schirm an keinem Ende anschließt?
Irgendjemand hat mir gegenüber mal behauptet dass es trotzdem noch besser wäre als ein ungeschirmtes Kabel, weil der unangeschlossene Schirm auch durch Absorption schon ein bisschen schirmt.
Wer weiß mehr?


----------



## ALgG (30 März 2011)

Sorry, bis auf eine Ausnahme habe ich hier das Gefühl, dass hier keiner eine Fachliche Ausbildung besitzt. Oder dieser Thema verpasst hat. Nur Mut...Ihr seit nicht allein. 15 Jahre Werkskundendienst, immer wieder das gleiche Thema. Vom E-Installateur, E-Meister und Ingenieur...immer wieder.....
Wozu*vde*? Wozu Ausbildung? Den Hinweis auf die Dame für Reaktorsicherheit kann ich mir da auch nicht verkneifen.

Physik!!*ROFL*


----------



## marlob (30 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Sorry, bis auf eine Ausnahme habe ich hier das Gefühl, dass hier keiner eine Fachliche Ausbildung besitzt. Oder dieser Thema verpasst hat. Nur Mut...Ihr seit nicht allein. 15 Jahre Werkskundendienst, immer wieder das gleiche Thema. Vom E-Installateur, E-Meister und Ingenieur...immer wieder.....
> Wozu*vde*? Wozu Ausbildung? Den Hinweis auf die Dame für Reaktorsicherheit kann ich mir da auch nicht verkneifen.
> 
> Physik!!*ROFL*


Dann teile dein Wissen doch mal mit uns "Unwissenden"!
Sprüche klopfen kann jeder!


----------



## ALgG (30 März 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich, jetzt mal egal welche Art von Signal, wenn man den Schirm an keinem Ende anschließt?
> Irgendjemand hat mir gegenüber mal behauptet dass es trotzdem noch besser wäre als ein ungeschirmtes Kabel, weil der unangeschlossene Schirm auch durch Absorption schon ein bisschen schirmt.
> Wer weiß mehr?



Wohin soll er denn die Absorption ableiten??

Schon mal was vom Kondensator gehört? Wie war das Wort? Dielektrikum..Luft...z.b.
Ansonsten verhält sich der Schirm wie eine Antenne, was in gewissen Umgebungen auch nicht sehr gut kommt. Grundsatz: Wenn Schirm dann einseitig gegen PE!!
Was ist daran so schwer?


----------



## Blockmove (30 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Grundsatz: Wenn Schirm dann einseitig gegen PE!!
> Was ist daran so schwer?


 
Wechsle lieber ins Management.
Mit solch pauschalen Sprüchen passt du dort besser hin 

Dieter


----------



## element. (30 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Wohin soll er denn die Absorption ableiten??


In Wärme vielleicht?
Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, wer das gesagt hat. Es war mein Nachrichtentechnik-Lehrer.

Dass der unangeschlossene Schirm eine Kapazität zu den Leitungsadern bildet ist mir bekannt. Aber ich schließ meine unbenutzten Reserveadern in Steuerleitungen ja auch nicht alle auf PE an, da werd ich ja nicht mehr fertig.


----------



## MSB (30 März 2011)

@AlGG
Hach, du fachlich perfekt ausgebildeter, ich erschaudere vor deinem Wissen,
mit großer Überheblichkeit vorgetragen, und trotzdem nichts begriffen ...

Bei TK-Anlagen/Sprechanlagen werden zwar ausschließlich geschirmte Kabel verwendet, aber diese vergleichsweise selten irgendwo geerdet.
Warum das ganze trotzdem funktioniert, da solltest du mal den Herrn Farraday befragen,
auch so einer der mal die VDE hätte lesen sollen.

Also solltest du dir primär zuerst mal angewöhnen elektrische und magnetische Felder zu trennen,
bevor du wieder Lösungen in den Raum schmeißt.

Wenn ich in meiner bisherigen Praxis, fernab von Schulwissen, auch nur eines zu dem Thema gelernt habe,
dann das es beim Thema EMV, und echte Fachleute mögen mir da beipflichten, immer Überraschungen gibt ... die man absolut nie mie Pauschallösungen abtun kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## AlterEgo (30 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Grundsatz: Wenn Schirm dann einseitig gegen PE!!
> Was ist daran so schwer?




na ja sehr pauschal und so nicht richtig.
von vega gibt es zB sonden, bei denen der hersteller vorgibt beidseitig zu erden.
aber wenn du sagst, immer nur einseitig, dann wird der hersteller schon im unrecht sein


----------



## ALgG (30 März 2011)

element. schrieb:


> In Wärme vielleicht?
> Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, wer das gesagt hat. Es war mein Nachrichtentechnik-Lehrer.
> 
> Dass der unangeschlossene Schirm eine Kapazität zu den Leitungsadern bildet ist mir bekannt. Aber ich schließ meine unbenutzten Reserveadern in Steuerleitungen ja auch nicht alle auf PE an, da werd ich ja nicht mehr fertig.



Das ist ja auch nachvollziehbar.
Wenn es sich um eine Punkt zu Punkt Verbindung handelt sicherlich auch nicht notwendig. Oft fällt es auch nicht auf, ob der Schirm nun aufgelegt ist oder nicht. Letztlich sind die Umgebungsbedingungen für die Kabelwahl verantwortlich. Ich hatte bereits den Fall, dass ich Reserveadern auf PE legen mußte. Dabei handelte es sich um ein  Hausnetz(Kaufhaus) mit diversen zum Teil nicht Dokumentierten Verteilern. Die Leitungen waren zum Teil in 50 DA 0,6 bzw 0,8 ausgelegt. Davon waren aber nur 12 DA für meine Anlage. Das war ein Heidenspass von über 40 Arbeitsstunden um die Anlage Sauber zu bekommen.

Falls ich dem einen oder anderen zu sehr auf die Füße getreten habe, sorry...
Jedoch, allen Herren denen ich gedient habe, haben umfangreiche Dokumentationen zu Ihren Geräten zu der Installation sowie Kabeltypen und Leitungsverlegung gelegt.
Über 50% der Einsäzte im Kundendienst waren wegen Installationsfehlern. Für mich ein NOGO und beschiss am Kunden, der am Ende immer die Rechnung zahlen muß.

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Forum als Ausbildungsersatz dienen kann.

Aber ich gabe auch schon erlebt, dass Unternehmenshandbücher nicht gelesen bzw gepflegt werden. Ähnliches gilt wohl auch für Ausbildungspläne- läuft gerade Live bei mir- mein Sohn hat Ende des Jahres seine Prüfung- im Handwerk.*vde*


----------



## ALgG (30 März 2011)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> na ja sehr pauschal und so nicht richtig.
> von vega gibt es zB sonden, bei denen der hersteller vorgibt beidseitig zu erden.
> aber wenn du sagst, immer nur einseitig, dann wird der hersteller schon im unrecht sein



Die Gerüchte kenne ich auch. Schon mal was vom Ausgleichsstrom bzw Potentialunterschied gehört? Das führt im schlimmsten Fall zum Kabelbrand, je nach Leitungsquerschnitt und auftretenen Ausgleichsströmen.

Beidseitige Erdung macht eigentlich nur bei mächtig dicken Tampen Sinn, damit würde man die Potentialunterschiede evtl. aushebeln. Oder anders gesagt, man trägt sein Gehäuse von einem Ort zum anderen. Nachvollziehbar, aber*vde*gerecht?


----------



## ALgG (30 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> @AlGG
> Hach, du fachlich perfekt ausgebildeter, ich erschaudere vor deinem Wissen,
> mit großer Überheblichkeit vorgetragen, und trotzdem nichts begriffen ...
> 
> ...



Dem will ich nicht widersprechen die Sache mit den Pauschallösungen, Ausnahmen gehören grundsätzlich zur Regel.
Gilt aber nur bei Einhaltung aller Regeln, was immer wieder als unmöglich dargestellt wird.
Ja Nee Eckehardt, ich weiß doch auch nicht.

EMV war mein Zweiter Vorname.Der erste war trouble shooter.
Wenn keiner weiß warum, dann war es die EMV.

Bin ich froh nur noch Hausmann(Küchen-Manager) zu sein und aus langer Weile zu Programmieren. Lehrstuhl ist nicht drin, da Prügelstrafe verboten wurde.


----------



## Blockmove (30 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Beidseitige Erdung macht eigentlich nur bei mächtig dicken Tampen Sinn, damit würde man die Potentialunterschiede evtl. aushebeln. Oder anders gesagt, man trägt sein Gehäuse von einem Ort zum anderen. Nachvollziehbar, aber*vde*gerecht?



Wem glaub ich jetzt? Dir oder den div. Handbüchern und Installationsanleitungen von Herstellern? Ich kenne Beispiele für beidseitige Schirmung bei Messgebern mit 0-10V bis hin zu Servo-Antrieben mit einigen kW. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Corosop15 (30 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Beidseitige Erdung macht eigentlich nur bei mächtig dicken Tampen Sinn, damit würde man die Potentialunterschiede evtl. aushebeln. Oder anders gesagt, man trägt sein Gehäuse von einem Ort zum anderen. Nachvollziehbar, aber*vde*gerecht?


 
Bei uns schreiben uns u. a. die Brandschützer wegen Haftpflichtansprüchen bei den Versicherungen schon wegen Blitzeinschlägen ein beidseitiges Auflegen vor. Die interessiert recht was EMV, Schirmung usw. betrifft.


----------



## MSB (30 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Die Gerüchte kenne ich auch. Schon mal was vom Ausgleichsstrom bzw Potentialunterschied gehört? Das führt im schlimmsten Fall zum Kabelbrand, je nach Leitungsquerschnitt und auftretenen Ausgleichsströmen.
> 
> Beidseitige Erdung macht eigentlich nur bei mächtig dicken Tampen Sinn, damit würde man die Potentialunterschiede evtl. aushebeln. Oder anders gesagt, man trägt sein Gehäuse von einem Ort zum anderen. Nachvollziehbar, aber*vde*gerecht?



Ja wie jetzt, VDE-Gerecht oder nicht?

Wenn ich eine VDE-Gerechte Erdungsvermaschung habe, die den gängigen Normen im Bezug auf Informationstechnik entspricht,
dann spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle ob ich den Schirm Ein/Beidseitig erde, da ich schlicht keine Potentialunterschiede habe.

Wir wissen aber hoffentlich beide, das ich sowas oft noch nichtmal bei Neubauten habe,
bei Gebäuden die seit Jahrzehnten in Verwendung sind, erst gar nicht zu reden.

Entscheide dich also bitte, ob du schreibst wie es sein sollte, (VDE ...) oder wie es in der Praxis ist.
Der abgefackelte Kabelschirm ist ein Problem welches es bei Ausführung nach den gängigen VDE-Regeln, schlicht nicht geben kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ALgG (30 März 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wem glaub ich jetzt? Dir oder den div. Handbüchern und Installationsanleitungen von Herstellern? Ich kenne Beispiele für beidseitige Schirmung bei Messgebern mit 0-10V bis hin zu Servo-Antrieben mit einigen kW.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Wenn der Hersteller sagt es muss sein, dann muss es so sein.
Dafür trägt er dann auch die Verantwortung. Die Frage wäre dann warum?
Abschirmung ist ja auch noch in die andere Richtung, also es soll nichts aus dem Kabel heraus strahlen, gewollt. Mann könnte auch behaupten die wissen wie die Kabel bei der Installation geschunden werden.

Unsere Herrn Ingenieure haben immer verlangt, einseitig und mind. 4² an das Gehäuse.
Es gab aber den Fall, dass gerade der PE so verseucht war, dass wir den Schirm wieder runtergenommen haben. Und siehe da, die Anlage lief. Der Blick vom Ing. war unbezahlbar. Es lag aber auch daran, dass die Umgebung dermaßen verseucht war und der PE uns mehr Störungen in die Anlage getragen hat als sie abzubauen.
Soviel zum trennen von Störfeldern. Das hat nun nix mit den 7 Siegeln der EMV zu tun.
Ausnahmen gibt es immer, aber sie sollten nicht zur Regel werden. Einer der vielen Gründe warum ich lieber Hausmann bin, ich habe es satt.


----------



## ALgG (30 März 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Bei uns schreiben uns u. a. die Brandschützer wegen Haftpflichtansprüchen bei den Versicherungen schon wegen Blitzeinschlägen ein beidseitiges Auflegen vor. Die interessiert recht was EMV, Schirmung usw. betrifft.



Sehr merkwürdig. Jetzt kommen wir aber schon zum Thema Überspannungsschutz, Feinschutz usw. wird langsam komplex und lustig. Besonders Brandschutz und VDS waren mein täglich Brot. Ganz dunkel fällt mir da die Nullerdung in einem Unternehmen für Erdgas ein. Die haben unsere Komplette Anlage gegrillt. Und dann war da noch die Abnahme durch den TÜV*ROFL*von wegen doppelte Sicherheit. Ich sollte mal anfangen ein Buch zu schreiben.


----------



## ALgG (30 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt, VDE-Gerecht oder nicht?
> 
> Wenn ich eine VDE-Gerechte Erdungsvermaschung habe, die den gängigen Normen im Bezug auf Informationstechnik entspricht,
> dann spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle ob ich den Schirm Ein/Beidseitig erde, da ich schlicht keine Potentialunterschiede habe.
> ...



Yo Manuel, langsam kommen wir auf einen Nenner.
Kleiner Einwand noch, nicht geben darf! Aber leider immer wieder passiert.
Nachdem mein Kollege beim abnehmen eines Schirms 2x2x0,8 in anwesendheit unseres Ing. dermaßen eine Gescheuert bekam hat der Ing. mal nachgemessen.
Schlappe 150Volt bei 1 A. Danach haben alle Techniker eine Strommesszange bekommen. Zu Deutsch, verlass Dich nie auf andere. Also immer alle Rahmenbedingen prüfen, aber wer soll das bezahlen?? Eckehardt du ruinierst mir!


----------



## IBFS (30 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Einer der vielen Gründe warum ich lieber Hausmann bin, ich habe es satt.





ALgG schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal anfangen ein Buch zu schreiben.



Jetzt, wo du "ausgehalten" wirst  hast du ja genug Zeit.  Das zweite Exemplar nehme ich, aber nur Signiert!

Frank


----------



## Paule (30 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Es gab aber den Fall, dass gerade der PE so verseucht war, dass wir den Schirm wieder runtergenommen haben. Und siehe da, die Anlage lief.


Da stimmt es doch zu hause schon nicht.


----------



## ALgG (31 März 2011)

So, ich versuch nochmal ein bisschen was ins reine zubringen.
Ich will hier nicht den Oberlehrer abgeben. Da mein upload dank dem großen T noch dauert, versuche ich es mal zu strukturieren.

Gewisse Themen stoßen mir immer wieder auf, besonders wenn die Äpfel mit Rosinen verglichen werden.

Ein Problem bei der Schirmgeschichte ist in welcher Anwendung sie vorkommt.

Im Bereich der Signalverarbeitung soll sie auftretene Störungen von außen verhindern sowie ableiten. Auch soll Sie verhindern, dass die eigenen Signale andere  beeinflussen. Soweit dürfte das allen Klar sein, oder?

Betreibe ich eine Stichleitung an deren Ende ein isolierter Teilnehmer/Geber oder was auch immer installiert ist wird man wohl nur einseitig den Schirm auflegen. OK, soll Leute geben die den Schirm dann an das Metallgehäuse einer Maschine Klemmen an der der Teilnehmer sitzt. Wer seine Störungen braucht, macht Sie sich.

Anderer Fall, und in der SPS Welt wohl auch häufiger zu finden. So etwas wie der Profibus oder ähnlich. Ich betreibe mehrere Geräte Teilnehmer die in einer Ringstruktur verbunden sind um Daten auszutauschen. Überspannungsschutz usw. setze ich mal voraus. Die Teilnehmer sind in unterschiedlichen Gebäudeteilen/Gebäuden verteilt. Jeder Teilnehmer hängt an einer anderen Stromversorgung. Auch und besonders hier legt man den Schirm nur einseitig auf. Am besten im die abgehende Seite damit es schön übersichtlich bleibt. Somit kann ich die Gefahr der Potentialverschiebung ausschliessen und die Gefahr von einem anderen Teilnehmer über dessen evtl. verseuchten PE Störungen zu empfangen. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum für bestimmte BUStypen nur bestimmte Kabellängen und Kabeltypen zugelassen sind. Die Eigenkapazität sowie auch der Wellenwiederstand spielen bei auftretenen Störungen ein entscheidene und Störungsbegünstigende Rolle.

Meine Erfahrungen im Feld haben auch gezeigt, dass der Schirm kein Allheilmittel ist. Wenn ich meine Daten/Sensorleitung falsch bzw ungünstig verlege kann auch die beste Schirmung und Verdrillung  nicht alle Störfelder abbauen. Oft zeigt sich die Störung an einem anderen Ort, der eigentlich sauber ist. Beispiel aus der Praxis. Eine Ringleitung isty 2x2x0,8 ca 700m lang mit 80 Busteilnehmern. Sporadisch gehen die einzelne Teilnehmer in Störung mal der mal dieser mal ganze Segmente. Der Bus wird an der Zentraleinheit neu gestartet. Alles läuft wieder Super, mal 1 Woche, mal nur 3 Stunden.
Mal kann man den Bus mit dem Service PC auslesen mal nicht.

Örtlichkeit: Eine große Produktionshalle mit integrierten Büros in der Halle. Der Kabelweg läuft an der Aussenhaut der Halle und springt zu den Büros und wieder an die Aussenhaut und im Ring zur Zentraleinheit. Inder Halle werden Rohre hergestellt.

Frei nach dem Motto, wir nehemen ein Loch und machen Blech drumrum. Schweißen Röntgen und Fertig. Das Kabel kommt nie in den Bereich der Produktionsanlagen und hat eine eigene Kabelbahn. Der Schirm? 100% OK. Also suchen...Bus auftrennen, umverdrahten, Störenfried oder defekten Teilnehmer einkreisen. Nach einiger Zeit Teilnehmer entlarvt, der muß es sein. Geprüft, das Teil ist OK. Nagut, trotzdem besser is das, neues Teil eingebaut. Vor die Tür eine Rauchen und Käffchen und schon mal Bericht schreiben. NASE! Die Fluppe war kaum an...Störung! Aha. Also zum vermeidlichen Ort des Geschehens. Das Teil war an der Decke des Meisterbüros montiert. Das Teil abgenommen und Messgerät ran Boah...400Volt Spitze/Spitze...was geht hier denn ab? Fluke Platt? Oszi ran, gleiches Ergebniss. Ich raus aus der Bude und guck nach oben. Büros und ein nach außen geschlossener Raum. Was ist da drin? Öhm...der Umformer für die Schweißroboter. Noch Fragen? Da hilft der beste Schirm nix und auch keine Drosselbeschaltung an den Eingängen der Zentraleinheit.

Denn noch, wo ein Schirm ist sollte er auch benutzt werden.

Das große Problem sind jedoch unsere lieben Normen und deren Auslegungen.
Erstmal die verschieden Normen für alle möglichen Anwendungen. Wie oft habe ich auf Baustellen erlebt wie man sich darüber gestritten hat welche Norm denn nu Vorang hat.
Ein weiteres Problem sind die Kosten für dieses teilweise undurchsichtig beschriebene Papier. Ich selbst habe mir mal die VDE 0815 kein Scherz bestellt. 3 DinA4 Blätter. Preis habe ich vergessen, kann mich aber sehr gut an meine Flüche entsinnen. Dort wird zB. das Isty beschrieben. Wer hat denn von Euch alle nötigen Normen vorliegen?
Wer davon hat Sie komplett gelesen? Und wer bitte kann Sie dann auch noch komplett interpretieren und zu seinen Gunsten auslegen? Schier unmöglich. Also ist man doch froh nur einen kleinen bzw den für einen selbst wichtigen Teil zu kennen. Kaum hat man es verstanden kommt schon wieder eine Überarbeitung und Übergangsfrist. Ich kann mich dunkel an den Fall entsinnen wo noch 3 unterschiedliche Normen griffen.
Was für ein Wahnsinn.

Jedoch gilt für mich erstmal das Gesetz der Physik welches die Grundlage der E-Technik ist. Wenn ich dann noch die Unwegsamkeiten im Feld hinzuziehe, bleibt erstmal nur "einseitig den Schirm auflegen". Wenn es da nun Hersteller gibt die etwas anderes vorgeben, gut, deren Sache und deren Verantwortung. Oft haben die aber auch nicht den richtigen Durchblick, aber schon mal versucht einem Entwicklungsingenieur ans Bein zu Pinkeln? Ich hatte das Glück mit Ingenieuren zu arbeiten die sich sehr tief in der Materie um EMV befanden, leider haben beide ihren Ruhestand nicht sehr lange auskosten können. 

Fazit: Ich bin bestimmt noch in der Lage diesen ganzen Krempel mit Bildern und Formeln und Versuchen zu untermalen. Aber wofür? Kaum einer liest die Manuals. Alles darf nix kosten, wieso Cat6? Isty geht doch auch. Der Preiskampf auf billig und Auftrag um jeden Preis...Nee Sorry....Physik,Chemie und Mathematik sollte man in der E-Technik schon können, ein Studium bedarf es nicht. Programmierer die nix über die Hardware wissen, gehören verboten. Ich bin da wohl von gestern.

So, nu langt es erstmal. Mein Hauptprojekt heißt momentan TrySim, sollte ich davon die Schnauze vollhaben versuch ich mal die Welt der EMV zu bebildern.

Wer meine Rächtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten. Hab schon wunde Finger

Kommgerade nicht an den Link..Youtube Trysim 3Achsportal..thats me


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 März 2011)

Zitat von ALgG: 





> Anderer Fall, und in der SPS Welt wohl auch häufiger zu finden. So etwas wie der Profibus oder ähnlich. Ich betreibe mehrere Geräte Teilnehmer die in einer Ringstruktur verbunden sind um Daten auszutauschen. Überspannungsschutz usw. setze ich mal voraus. Die Teilnehmer sind in unterschiedlichen Gebäudeteilen/Gebäuden verteilt. Jeder Teilnehmer hängt an einer anderen Stromversorgung. Auch und besonders hier legt man den Schirm nur einseitig auf. Am besten im die abgehende Seite damit es schön übersichtlich bleibt. Somit kann ich die Gefahr der Potentialverschiebung ausschliessen und die Gefahr von einem anderen Teilnehmer über dessen evtl. verseuchten PE Störungen zu empfangen. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum für bestimmte BUStypen nur bestimmte Kabellängen und Kabeltypen zugelassen sind. Die Eigenkapazität sowie auch der Wellenwiederstand spielen bei auftretenen Störungen ein entscheidene und Störungsbegünstigende Rolle.



Hast Du in Deinem leben schon einmal was mit Profibus zu tun gehabt?
Deinen ausführungen nach glaube ich das jedenfalls nicht! 
Profibus als RING ist absoluter quatsch! (ausgenommen LWL)
Schirm EINSEITIG am Profibus? (von teilnehmer zu teilnehmer  )
Sorry, aber lange nicht mehr so gelacht. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (31 März 2011)

ALgG schrieb:


> Anderer Fall, und in der SPS Welt wohl auch häufiger zu finden. So etwas wie der Profibus oder ähnlich. Ich betreibe mehrere Geräte Teilnehmer die in einer Ringstruktur verbunden sind um Daten auszutauschen. Überspannungsschutz usw. setze ich mal voraus.


Hallo AlgG,
da hast du ja schön viel geschrieben. 


ALgG schrieb:


> Die Teilnehmer sind in unterschiedlichen Gebäudeteilen/Gebäuden verteilt. Jeder Teilnehmer hängt an einer anderen Stromversorgung.


In diesem Fall wird ja wohl in der Regel ein Repeater eingesetzt.
Und an diesem Repeater wird die Schirmung des Buskabels beidseitig aufgelegt, was auch sinnvoll und empfohlen ist.


----------

